# Aggression



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

JMO, but I believe that if you don't address it now, and have a behaviorist tell you why is it happening and fix the problem now, that it may only get worse.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

How do you know this aggression doesn't happen when they are alone?


----------



## Mollysmum (Feb 10, 2013)

@ Tennyson, we don't know that it doesn't happen when we are not here for certain only that Maddie has no wounds. When Molly goes for her actually manages to get at her she normally wounds her some how. Last time she got her by the throat and left her with a graze on her throat which luckily turned out to be a flesh wound 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Have they been together for a while or is one of the dogs a recent addition? Firstly suggest removing the 'reason' for guarding, feed in separate rooms and pick up the dishes afterward. Remove the high value bones (personally I would stop giving them all together) or give them only when the dogs are separated - confined in different locations or tethered at opposite sides of the room, under supervision - never tether a dog and leave it alone. Dogs will guard from other dogs when they feel they may lose what they have to the other dog - it is instinct - and the higher value the item to the dog ie: a bone, the more likely they are to try harder to keep it. 

Consider a consult with a certified canine behaviorist to help you sort out exactly what is going on, and help you with a management and training plan.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree with Charliethree's recs. I am working with a trainer right now on similar issues. You really need to intervene and fix this if possible--it's not fair to the other dog to get even one scratch. She must be living in some fear of being attacked at any time. 

If you can, I'd suggest separating them when you are not home. If a true fight started, well...

My trainer wants us to feed the dogs in different places, and to stand over the resource guarder so that he doesn't go to the others. And I'm to pick up the bowls right after they eat so no one can sniff and lick the others' bowl. Her message was that no dog should be in fear of losing its food or of being attacked while eating, and that the aggressive dog needed to learn that he couldn't muscle his way into someone else's dish. 

Good luck--I hope your BC is OK.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Where in the UK are you located? Someone here may be able to direct you to someone who is qualified to work with this type of issue. 

Let us know how things are going. We love to help!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Females can sometimes be really aggressive with each other. I had two strong females when we did German shorthair rescue. They were both working dogs, smart, and sharp. But they couldn't be let out together, no toys could be around, and they didn't eat in the same room. There was a ball left out and they both wanted it. I had to hose them off each other. They were both about 18 months old. One girl ended up going on to become a bomb sniffing dog, and the other went on to become a master hunter. 

Both the best dogs alone, and with males, but not each other. This is definitely something you'll want to speak to a behaviorist about. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mollysmum (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey thanks for the great advice, I should of added a bit more info in the first post but it was about 2am here and a lot going on last night lol anyway....... For the most part they get on really well and miss each other when they're not together for any reason but Molly seems to get this red mist over her the only way I can describe it is that it's like a human being a bad mood and just wants to be left alone, we haven't given them bones for a while now as we can't trust Molly not to get possessive. They do eat separately we have always done this as Maddie eats slower than Molly the last couple of times have not been food related at all one was where Maddie was going






mental because we had shut them in while we had a delivery ( Maddie can't deal with strangers that a whole other post!) and I think Molly just had enough of being enclosed in a smallish area with Maddie going mental and luckily I was there so I could grab Molly before she did anything. The newest one is bedtime tho, they sleep on our bed and have done for months without a problem but the last couple of nights when I've moved Maddie down the bed Molly starts to growl and because we can't trust her to stop and not attack we have had to put Molly downstairs with one of us and next morning they act like they not seen each other for ages. For the most part Molly is a fun loving dog who loves her cuddles and to carry a soft toy around with her and rarely gets possessive over toys and will play tug of war with Maddie or play fight hope this helps more  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Have you had a thyroid test done?


----------



## Mollysmum (Feb 10, 2013)

No I haven't, I'm starting to wonder if its hormones because maddie the bc is in season and she is starting to refuse to go near Molly when Molly is being friendly, at typing I'm waiting for a call back from the vet to see if they can give me some advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

If you believe it only is happening when you are in the picture, I am guessing Molly is becoming a bit posssesive of you and your husband. Particularly the part about her growling on the bed when you moved the other dog, most likely, closer to her. My own feeling is that for a while you should stop the sleeping on the bed. Have them both on the floor in their own beds. I like mine own to know it's a priviledge, not a right, to sleep on the bed, be on the couch, etc. Once things settle down and there is good behavior you can re-introduce sleeping on the bed. Possessiveness and resource guarding is definitely something you want to curb earlier than later. You have already taken steps with the bones, etc. Now maybe the bed. Perhaps talking with a dog-behaviorist would be beneficial as well. Good luck!


----------



## Mollysmum (Feb 10, 2013)

We think we may have got the crux of the problem, we think possibly Molly has been constipated at the times of agression. We have noticed a couple of time that the next day when she has had a big evacuation she has been a lot friendlier towards maddie so we will have to look at diet, ŵe r also going to start crate training for both of them and and obedience classes, it's a trial ad error thing t the moment. Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I am sorry for horning in on this forum. I can't figure out how to start a new thread. We are having some problems with our 2 1/2 year old Golden Emma. I think we are have made a huge mistake by bringing home a new Golden pup (8 wks) last night. Quite a while back I used to post on here when I lost my Hannah (reckless friend let her get killed) and soon after we got Emma (different breeder). Emma showed some aggression as a small puppy. We did get some advice but no real training. Emma has been a loving girl. Demands a ton of attention. In the last 6 moths twice Emma bared her teeth at me and my husband when we tried to take something away from her. Like if she is digging at the carpet or grabbing something off the floor and putting it in her mouth. We thought if she had a sister it would help her. Well, already this morning she has been growling at the puppy. When I admonished her "NO" she growled again. I shook my finger at her and said "NO" again. Emma bared her teeth and nipped at me growled. Scared me. But I'm actually more sad than scared. We are figuring out a way to feed them separately. I welcome questions, comments, advice. 
I know the finger shaking was probably a stupid thing to do. Thanks.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I do think you need to start your own thread...go to the main page, scroll down to behavioral problems (or puppy forum, where ever you want to start ). Click on the name of the section you want to be. It will open and show you all the threads. If you go up, in the left corner you see 'new thread'. Click on that, and you are good to go.


----------

